# Display Name



## Kaejer (Mar 14, 2009)

It's been bothering me for the whole time I've been on Fur Affinity, so I figured I would post here about it.

My user name when entered a couple of years ago was "Kaejer". I remember this distinctly because when the account was created I saw it displayed as "kaejer". Every time I see it on my user page I just want to erase it on my monitor and replace it with a capital. I know it's a very small thing and probably most people will think I'm weird or whatever. However, I couldn't really find a good place to post and ask if it was possible in any way to have a display name changed with capitals?

I'm assuming changing a capital in the system wouldn't screw everything up, but I don't know how the site is programmed.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 14, 2009)

Nope, but you should have known that all names are capitalized at the time you made the account.
That, or you were a noob.


----------

